# Anyone care to make a guess on...



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

How long it will take me to find my missing TV antenna? 

So we got rid of cable TV a few days ago and Im going thru withdrawls. I just today got around to trying to hook up the convertor box & find I need an antenna. Last I think I remember seeing it was about 3 years ago. I looked in all the odvious places already and not there. I have been looking now for about 2 hours.

I know I didnt throw it away because it was a nice one but since I dont remember it really being anywhere spacific Im clueless. I dont really even know where to begin to look so I have to look everywhere.

Right now Im tearing apart my bedroom closet trying to find it, sorting and purging as I go thru areas now.

Anybody want to take a guess how long it will take. This is going to be a tough one cause I have no idea where I would have put it.


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

Day 2 of the hunt....I really think I saw it last in my room but It is officially NOT in my bedroom closet. Next will to drag everything out from under the bed & dresser & off a big crammed packed full of stuff shelf. I hope I didnt put it in a box somewhere.


----------



## ann in tn (Nov 25, 2007)

You can look at the positive side of things. As you are looking you can do a good clean out of stuff that got "stuffed" away and needs to be trashed, sent to charity, etc.....

I have need of that. 

I am betting 1 week, if your hiding areas are anything like mine. LOL


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

Good guess there...



Things I have found while NOT finding the TV antennaâ¦

Some windshield washer solution for my car. Yeah I needed some.

The long lost, thought it was gone forever, already got a new one playstation power cord.

A box of 20 year old cloth diapers I saved for dusting and washing the car & never used for that.

A now petrified carton of miracle grow that drove me batty 10 years ago because I couldnât find it. 
â¦â¦â¦â¦â¦

It is now officially not under my dresser or in the boxâs under my sewing table. Not in any of the 10 back room cabinets. Not on the shelf. Not behind the washer or dryer. Not In, above or under the tool box.

â¦â¦â¦â¦..

I am also having a dilemma. I am cleaning and re-organizing as I go but I do not want to make it look like its cleaner here just because I do not have a TV to watch. The irony huh?


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

My guess is that you will find it sooner if you buy a new one and keep cleaning and organizing while you watch TV. That way it doesn't look like it's cleaner because of the lack of TV, and you'll eventually find the one you already had. If you find it quickly, you can return the new one.


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

Manygoats...LOL...I actually last night did think that buying a new one would do the trick of finding the old one. I just tested this theory reciently when I coudnt find my wind up kitchen timer... Now I have 2. I thought if I keep the reciept & don't open the box it comes in I still technically bought a new one right?

So the day 3 update is that It is NOT on the shelf unit thing in my bedroom which is crammed with box's. I opened every one to see what was in it and the plus side is that I found a dragon statue my boyfriend has been looking for now going on 2 years. 
He was very happy when I told him I have it. & now the shelf is more organized and looks better.

Its also not in my sons room or loaned out to one of my sisters.

I so far trying to find this stoopid antenna have gotten rid of 2 garbage bags of junk & around a laundry basket full of stuff for a future yard sale.

I learned that I am just way too good at stacking & packing things away. Its amazing what I have crammed in a cupboard.

Todays mission is to drag out everything out from under my bed. 

This is not how I planned on doing my spring cleaning.


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

Well yesterday I dug out under my bed. Lots of dust elephants which are now vacuumed up but No antenna. 

This was about the last place I really have in the whole house to look except the dredded attic which is not somewhere I would put a lone TV antenna.

Im pretty convinced that God has hidden my antenna in an atempt to make me clean.
Or I may have accidently donated it with a couple box's of stuff last year.

Amunst the fun stuff I found under the bed was a dime size plastic spider... God is laughing at me ya know... 

What has now got me thinking to just go and buy another one is that also under the bed, crammed in the corner, coverd in dust, was a wadded up bunch of dollar bills & coins - $16.35 ! 

I thought it out and although I only have one converter box I do have 2 TV's. So If I buy a new one, which pretty much guarentees me finding the old one, at least I will be on my way to having both TV's working.

I will flat out faint in the store if $16.35 is how much a new one costs.


----------



## lickcreek2 (Dec 15, 2009)

Sumer, please don't be offended, but I have to admit... I have about died laughing reading your posts here! This is so much like home, that I can't even begin to tell you...:buds:

Based on my own experiences, I won't make any predictions as to how long it will take you to find it. 

I can't wait to hear how much the new one costs. Have you been shopping yet? :lookout:


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

I have laughed about your post because when I read the title I thought to myself, how in the world do you lose something as large as an antenna. Although we have directv now we always had an antenna on the outside of our house, I guess because we live a long way from the tv stations. I thought about getting rid of directv and going with the converter and antenna but haven't yet because we would go through horrible withdrawal, which is even more reason to do it.


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

David Brenner (comedian) says that anything that you loose is always in the last place you look, 'cause you never continue looking after you've found it!


----------



## ann in tn (Nov 25, 2007)

OK it has been a week - was i close did you find it LOL

Here's hoping you did and did not have to resort to buying new.


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

Nope I didnt find it... Yet. But you know how these things go...I will be looking for the next lost thing and there it will be plain as day right where it shoudnt be or someplace I swear I looked 3 times already. My boyfriend said it will be somewhere stupid like in a bottom kitchen cupboard (yes I did already look).

And ya I did go get a new one. Cost me $22 something so I didnt pass out in the store, but after finding the money under my bed it made the repeat purchace more tolerable. & it just triples the chance of finding the lost one.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

I lost my favorite pair of prescription sunglasses and tore the place apart-and both vehicles- looking for them. After a month I decided they must have accidently fell into the pu trash bucket and were pitched. The day after I ordered another pair I was hunting for something else and there they were in the pu right in front of me.

The moral of the story is to look for something else and you will find the lost item.


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

OK ...... Which one of you came the closest to 7 months?

LOL yep *I FOUND IT *.

I actually forgot all about it, gave up looking a long time ago. But yesterday I did some deep cleaning to the living room and got to the front coat closet. I had a stack of board games, monopoly and such, up on the top shelf where I cannot reach. I saw the dust covered scrabble game and thought Oh... I havent played that in years..... & I pulled the whole stack down and crammed behind it, against the wall, in the back, barely out of sight I saw 2 pointy things sticking up & thought what the heck is that? Got a closer look & I said outloud even No way!

I know I looked there too. I just didnt pull the neatly piled stack of games down when I did. :hammer:

My son then proceded to whomp me in scrabble. 464 to 362 finishing me off with a triple word score of -joint- then on his next turn he added -ing- to it. :hammer:


----------



## mothernature (Aug 22, 2010)

That's how it goes, find stuff when your not looking!! 7 months, wow!! Congratulations!


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

Now I have 2 antennas and 2 TVs but only one converter box. I need to go and clean under my bed again LOL


----------

